# Boulder County County Road Construction



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

It's springtime again and two great springtime activities are starting up. First is the reemergence of springtime weather offering increased opportunities for bicycle rides! Second is the reemergence of bikeway construction and the continuation of bikeway improvements countywide! Boulder County has five construction projects in the works for the Spring/Summer of 2006. They are listed below in the order of construction schedule. Nelson Road - US36 to 75th Street. Boulder County is in the process of constructing bikeway shoulders along Nelson Road from US36 (Foothills Highway) to 75th Street. Cyclists should expect construction activities, single-lane traffic during construction, and uneven pavement conditions along individual stretches of roadway from mid-March to mid-August. Bikeway construction will require two road closures to allow replacement of drainage culverts. These closures will occur on the following dates: March 18-19: Nelson Road is scheduled to be closed from US36 (Foothills Hwy) to 63rd Street. All cyclists (and other users) are prohibited from using road. If weather delays construction, this closure will occur on the following weekend (March 18 - March 19). March 25-26: Nelson Road is scheduled to be closed from 63rd Street to 75th Street. All cyclists (and other users) are prohibited from using road. If weather delays construction, this closure will occur on the following weekend (April 1- April 2). Valmont Road - 57th Street to 61st Street. Boulder County is continuing work on the Valmont Road crossing of South Boulder Creek. Cyclists should expect continued and changing road detours through the project until late summer 2006. James Canyon Drive - Lefthand Canyon to Jamestown town limits. Boulder County is planning to repave James Canyon Drive including an uphill bike climbing lane along a majority of the roadway. Cyclists should expect substantial delays, single-lane traffic during construction, uneven pavement and significant construction activities from mid-April to mid-July. Jay Road - 63rd Street to 75th Street. Boulder County is planning to construct bikeway shoulders along this stretch of roadway. Cyclists should expect travel delays including one-lane traffic during construction for approximately four weeks from mid-June to mid-July. SH170 (Marshal Road) - Highway 93 to Superior Town limits. Boulder County along with the Colorado Department of Transportation is planning to construct bikeway shoulders along this stretch of roadway. Cyclists should expect substantial delays, uneven pavement, and significant construction activities in the late-Summer to mid-Fall 2006.


----------



## SlowBikeRacer (Nov 7, 2005)

*Boulder County Rocks!*

Boulder County Rocks! 
Pain during construction, but butter sweet afterwards!


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

MikeBiker said:


> It's springtime again and two great springtime activities are starting up. First is the reemergence of springtime weather offering increased opportunities for bicycle rides! Second is the reemergence of bikeway construction and the continuation of bikeway improvements countywide! Boulder County has five construction projects in the works for the Spring/Summer of 2006. They are listed below in the order of construction schedule. Nelson Road - US36 to 75th Street. Boulder County is in the process of constructing bikeway shoulders along Nelson Road from US36 (Foothills Highway) to 75th Street. Cyclists should expect construction activities, single-lane traffic during construction, and uneven pavement conditions along individual stretches of roadway from mid-March to mid-August. Bikeway construction will require two road closures to allow replacement of drainage culverts. These closures will occur on the following dates: March 18-19: Nelson Road is scheduled to be closed from US36 (Foothills Hwy) to 63rd Street. All cyclists (and other users) are prohibited from using road. If weather delays construction, this closure will occur on the following weekend (March 18 - March 19). March 25-26: Nelson Road is scheduled to be closed from 63rd Street to 75th Street. All cyclists (and other users) are prohibited from using road. If weather delays construction, this closure will occur on the following weekend (April 1- April 2). Valmont Road - 57th Street to 61st Street. Boulder County is continuing work on the Valmont Road crossing of South Boulder Creek. Cyclists should expect continued and changing road detours through the project until late summer 2006. James Canyon Drive - Lefthand Canyon to Jamestown town limits. Boulder County is planning to repave James Canyon Drive including an uphill bike climbing lane along a majority of the roadway. Cyclists should expect substantial delays, single-lane traffic during construction, uneven pavement and significant construction activities from mid-April to mid-July. Jay Road - 63rd Street to 75th Street. Boulder County is planning to construct bikeway shoulders along this stretch of roadway. Cyclists should expect travel delays including one-lane traffic during construction for approximately four weeks from mid-June to mid-July. SH170 (Marshal Road) - Highway 93 to Superior Town limits. Boulder County along with the Colorado Department of Transportation is planning to construct bikeway shoulders along this stretch of roadway. Cyclists should expect substantial delays, uneven pavement, and significant construction activities in the late-Summer to mid-Fall 2006.


Thanks for the report--Nelson road certainly needs a shoulder. Can't tell you how many times I've nearly been run off the road by ******** in loaded F-350 Pickups there.


----------



## TiBike (Aug 2, 2004)

*Co 93*

Mike, thanks for the update. Since you seem to have some insight on bike friendly road improvement, may I throw you (and anyone else) a question? I commute on 93 from Boulder to Lakewood every day. About 3/4 of the stretch from Boulder to Golden already has great shoulders. The last 1/4 are death traps without shoulders (e.g. the stretch next to Rocky Flats). With a little investment on the part of Boulder and Jefferson counties the remainder could be filled in and a great stretch could be opened up that would provide access to Coal Creek Canyon, Golden Gate Canyon, Lookout Mtn, and the bike paths down to Chatfield that would open up Deer Creek Canyon, etc. Is there any talk of such an upgrade in the works? If not, how do you get on the road improvement dance card? Once I tried to measure the remaining 1/4 and it was really quite minimal.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

KarlW said:


> Mike, thanks for the update. Since you seem to have some insight on bike friendly road improvement, may I throw you (and anyone else) a question? I commute on 93 from Boulder to Lakewood every day. About 3/4 of the stretch from Boulder to Golden already has great shoulders. The last 1/4 are death traps without shoulders (e.g. the stretch next to Rocky Flats). With a little investment on the part of Boulder and Jefferson counties the remainder could be filled in and a great stretch could be opened up that would provide access to Coal Creek Canyon, Golden Gate Canyon, Lookout Mtn, and the bike paths down to Chatfield that would open up Deer Creek Canyon, etc. Is there any talk of such an upgrade in the works? If not, how do you get on the road improvement dance card? Once I tried to measure the remaining 1/4 and it was really quite minimal.


good luck....I'm guessing there are very few commuters that travel that route so the demand for such improvements is not too high. Once you get out of Boulder or Denver proper the money dries up to do that kind of thing.

// Not saying that wouldn't be great to have happen, but realistically it's probably way down on the list of priorities.


----------



## SlowBikeRacer (Nov 7, 2005)

*Waiting on 470*

Boulder County, Jefferson County and CDOT are waiting on the fate of W-470. There are a couple of different plans for the route. Either Hwy 128 - 93 or Indiana. Until that is solved, they are not going to work on Hwy 93 by Rocky Flats. Just be glad the City of Boulder bought the land West of there for Open Space. It was going to turn into Sprawl Central, but will now be preserved for future generations.


----------



## TiBike (Aug 2, 2004)

*I hear ya'*

I'm very glad Boulder bought that area as open space. Every early May I watch the elk come down there and feed. I would have been seriously upset to see a buch of self-indulgent McMansions pop up on those fields.


----------

